# Anyone ever tried spinning speet set in a Kitchenaid, or standmixer? *[not cakemixer]



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried using a stand up mixer or a kitchenaid to mix hot mud? Or am I the only one who has had this idea.. Standmixers aren't cheap but I need something I can leave running on a low speed to keep a larger batch of mud alive long enough to where I can burnout several pans before washing out & starting over. I can't justify burning up a $400 commercial mixer like I do the $11 cake mixers from the dollar store. I don't have a helper & I kill alot of cake mixers because I don't like to have to go home and keep coming back day after day waiting for mud to dry. If a job is 100 boards or less: I run everything in 20 & 45 because I don't see alot of production work to be had. So I'll go in a room, stack coat the whole thing, come out & onto the next one. I move fast enough I'll mix 2 pans of 20 in a row, run one out toss it in a bucket of water, then run the other pan out before it blows up. The problem is I run a pan of 20 out in half the time it takes to washout & mix another one up. Mixing multiple pans only quantifies my dilemma. I spend more time washing pans & mixing mud than I do spreading it. Don't get me wrong, I still deliver a proper step finish where one is due... but not all jobs are equal.. I hang & finish the entire spectrum of sheetrock jobs. I do production work on commercial interior build outs, residential home additions, & also do "gut & restore" remodels.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

first off yes i have thought about putting a mixer blade in my cordless. never did though.

when i have several patches on a job i use 90. mix up half bucket and use a catalyst mix i was taught long ago, to set up pan full at a time. saves me from mixing a bunch of times. the catalyst can turn 90 into 10 if you want.


----------



## ceebsonline (11 mo ago)

That's pretty interesting...care to elaborate on the catalyst mix?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

aluminum sulfate(2#) mixed with water(1 gallon). dissolves over night. dont get treated mud in your eyes it burns like hot sauce! lol

ill use 1 or 2 cap fulls in a pan. it should froth up and feel like whipped cream in your pan. carful, mix too much in and you wont make it on the wall. it can get hot also if too much is used.


----------

